# TL-WN751ND problem in 11.1



## DenisVS (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi!
A few years my home FreeBSD router/server accomplished the AP role by using TL-WN751ND as interface.
But after recent update my system up to 11.1 I get unable to start hostapd because of wlan0  disappeared.

```
# pciconf -lv
...
ath0@pci0:5:6:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x0301168c chip=0x002d168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```
What's wrong?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 6, 2018)

You have to create it either manually `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0`
or in /etc/rc.conf using wlans_ath0="wlan0" configuration directive


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

The way wireless interfaces are configured changed from 9 to 10, with additional changes on 11. Was this previously a FreeBSD 9.x?


----------



## DenisVS (Mar 7, 2018)

My apologies.
I forgot "make distribution", and system ran on the old config files 
Now wlan0 works fine.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

DenisVS said:


> I forgot "make distribution"


This should only be used on new installs. For upgrades/updates use mergemaster(8).


----------



## DenisVS (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks, I know about it, and I used it earlier.
But its behavior is slightly vague for me, so I prefer to edit new files manually.


----------

